# We’re off



## aldra

Not so keen

But we’re off soon 
Our son is moving in


Is due a baby , His partner 

I’m really stressed trying to get out 

How I wish I loved that MH 

But I don’t 

I’m so worried that I’ll be trapped in it 

But trapped or not

The house is theirs 

And maybe I’ll wind down 

I feelso stressed 

I hardly sleep

I wake up early , worry 

Then read a book every night 

To cast out worries 

But I’m so tired the next day 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Sandra, I feel the same. It is because of all the caring you are doing. Getting away will, at least, change the pattern of thinking about all that is going on in your life. Try to switch off from it all and take in all the sights and sounds of somewhere different that does not remind you of your caring duties.

Chris and I had a few days away in a dog friendly hotel. Dinner, bed and breakfast. It was like an apartment with a small galley kitchen and a lounge for my early hours reading sessions. Not having to worry about feeding ourselves was so relaxing. The dog was quite well behaved for a six month old Cocker Spaniel. Someone came and cleaned the room while we were at breakfast. Bliss.

I am also having reflexology, crystal balancing and the odd massage to ease the tension.

I hope you find some peace and are able to relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## aldra

Well chased out of our house

Not really but its promised to others 

We are packing the van

And it could be my saviour 

I’m so tired , not sleeping well 

I so hoped for a three wheeler electric trike 

But I don’t think that will happen this trip

Haven’t even booked the tunnel yet 

Not a clue where we going 

But maybe this will be a great trip

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Can you not go an check out those bikes in Holland Sandra? Could give you something to focus on but would you have the means to carry it if you get one on this trip? If not get yourselves down to somewhere sunny and warm with a nice view and some decent wine, bit chat with a few people maybe and just relax. Let the sunshine warm your joints, you will feel better. Probably.  Do you want a Rock God Baz CD for the journey?


----------



## aldra

You know babe

I’d love you for the journey 

Just to hug me every day 

Well be fine and I’ll annoy you all with pictures and accounts of my journey 

I can only do day to day on line with photos

And pay for MIFI 

But there is a button to ignore it 

But who the hell will ignore me ?

I’ll bumble along, warn you all of the bad things

Delight in the good 

And who would want to ignore the MHF hound from hell ,

8 stone of completely mad hound 

Attacking everyone in sight of the MH , travelling or static 

Fawning over everyone else once introduced 

Swimming , running with the bike 

Enjoying his holiday 

Well be fine

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Haven't you gone yet?
We've been and back again.:grin2:


----------



## Drew

Welcome back Jan, I trust you and Hans had a lovely uneventful time.


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> Haven't you gone yet?
> We've been and back again.:grin2:


We never go until sept

Sept, Oct

We're a bit late this year

And our house will be taken over by our son and his newly pregnant partner , her 2 kids and our Izzy

Whose far from easy

It's just been newly decorated throughout

And I quivered

Did I want three kids and a baby in my house ?

And a partner I don't really know ?

And more to the point

I flee for home when home calls

This time I'll have to ignore the call

Stay where I am

It's just a house I tell myself

And it is

And the relief on their face when we told them they could stay here was priceless

So maybe grandchild number 11 will delight me the same as the other ten

Even though I'm not sure

But if it is I'll know the moment I set eyes on it

And if it's not ?

Well neither is my Izzy , my adopted grandchild

Much like me she once belonged to no one

Until my son adopted her

A baby who was hard to raise , damaged by alcohol

And hopefully this family will continue to support her

Goodness knows she's the apple of our sons eye

Difficulties not withstanding

It's a funny thing is life

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Do stop worrying woman, --- says one of the worlds worst worriers :frown2:

We came home to an infestation of flies, they are from the cow muck they were spreading before we left.


----------



## aldra

Yes but did you come home to baby that’s not your sons 
It could be his , he says it is 

But she was still living with her husband 

And he didn’t know till later 

And he thought she was divorced

She seems nice 

But then again I seem nice >

Can be deceptive :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp

Sandra, you have a trip ahead with no expectations. 

They are usually the best 

Just put all those worried in a box and leave them at the tunnel entrance. 

You can pick them up on the return journey.


----------



## kabundi

patp said:


> Sandra, you have a trip ahead with no expectations.
> 
> They are usually the best
> 
> Just put all those worried in a box and leave them at the tunnel entrance.
> 
> You can pick them up on the return journey.


Well said


----------



## aldra

Crossing on Thursday eve

Leaving on Wednesday 

Heading first for Holland , after that depends on the weather 

I fancy Poland but again weather dependant , cut through Germany from Holland 

Otherwise the south of France and maybe Spain 

We rarely have a plan, like clean lakes and rivers where the hound can swim 

Preferably when we are next to it in the van 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I have found the pictures and little video of the 3 wheeler Sandra, lets see if the video works.
No it doesn't, I will try putting it on youtube.


----------



## aldra

Well today is a waste of time

In terms of packing the van 

The family, uncles nephews , kids and grandkids have turned up 

To wish us goodbye 

Do they know something we don’t?

We were going to pack clothes

I shopped today 

I was a 16

But I’ve bought every thing a twenty 

I worry so I’m going floaty 

And who cares ?

If you meet me floating along 

I’ll cook you a meal 

And will you really care what size I am ?

And if you do 

Well I doubt youll be my friend 

Because I’m a billilgerent so and so

I so much so resemble the hound from hell 

But he adores people he meets

And I follow him 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Can´t get the video onto youtube so have taken these frames off.


----------



## patp

Lovely picture of you floating along with Shadow beside you


----------



## aldra

I sure we will find one jan

The problem is they are not “off the peg”, especially the electric versions 

Choose ,order, wait to be built , anything up to 8 weeks 

But who knows maybe we’ll get lucky 

I think the expected “dumping charge “ of 80%+ on Chinese bike parts imported to Europe has affected the manufacturers in GB 

They all seem to be changing designs so out of stock in many places 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well Our son and his new family 

Arrived yesterday with clothes ready for their move here

( arrived again this morning with two girls in pyjamas , they had packed all their clothes and sent them here ):grin2:

The young lad sat next to me and said 

Sandra , Wednesday is going to be a great day , I’m going back to school to meet my friends, I’ve got a new uniform, and it’s football, and after I’m coming home to your house

Suddenly the new paintwork didn’t seem that important any more 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Lovely post Sandra, go away and look forward to coming home to a new addition of your big family.


----------



## aldra

Well you know me Jan 

Full of sound and fury 

Signify nothing 

Baby things everywhere 

And I’m getting a bit maudlin 

If it’s mine , well we’ll start again 

If its not 

Well we will start again anyway 

I never expected a new grandkid at 74 

Meg’s my babe you’ve let me down

I thought it would be you 

Giving me a great grandchild

But then again a lawyer in the making 

She ain’t going to do it 

So let’s see

Is this baby going to change my life ?

Is it’s mother going to change my life 

Are her kids going to change my life 

Who knows 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

But tomorrow we set off

Haven’t a clue where 

But I’ll keep in touch

MIFI set up 

Worth the money to irritate you lot 

Payed full for the tunnel, to late to use the tesco vouchers 

Not organised this trip 

We’re doomed to at least two months 

Our son and new baby to be has the house 

When that call to go home occures 

I’ll need to tap my feet, bite my nails 

And rue the day

I gave birth to number 6

Even if he was born in Bethlehem 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Still up

It’s late for me

The house is clean

The van sorted

A few bits to go in 

The hounds chicken and rice cooked for the next few days 

The freezer full of cooked chicken to last for three weeks 

Must not forget his teddy bear , his comfort blanket, stressed or happy 

The house will be full of our sons new family

His child will be born when we are away 

New child, new beginning 

And in this case 

The longer we stay away the better for them 

Their house is gutted , plaster stripped, new electrics going in 

Not really fit to live in

But he will make it a lovely home in time 

And I will learn to ignore the call for home 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Bon Voyage Sandra!


----------



## JanHank

An old song for you, Albert and Shadow.

Wherever it is you go, enjoy yourselves. Don't sit too long, don't stand to long and don't walk too far. :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer

Bonne route Sandra and Albert. The Afrikaners have a saying "Alles sal reg kom" pronounced "Alice's rectum". Everything will be all right! Looking forward to your travel tales.


----------



## aldra

Well today was a nightmare

Decided to try a different stopover on route 

Arrived but not to sure about the field , pretty crowded but it was next to a sailing club

But hey there was another site not far away

But the sat nav it seemed turned us into a boat 

Heading for a spot in the middle of the lake 

Round in circles 

So we went for the site we knew

Down ever decreasing farm tracks to a locked gate

The site beyond it 

And miles later we found our way

We could have just driven straight to the tunnel 

By the time we arrived here, 8 30pm

Sandra


----------



## patp

Oh no! Glad it all worked out int he end though


----------



## aldra

Actually what we did see was the area around Rutland water, what a beautiful area to spend a few days 

All around the lake there are areas to park at £2 a day, walks, cycling, dedicated swimming places, nature reserves, 

Providing you can find the campsite first:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp

It is beautiful, isn't it Sandra? They also offer sailing and other water sports for those so inclined.


----------



## aldra

Bloody hell 

Another nightmare day 

This sat nave is mental 

Arrived to tired to eat 

But the wine was good

The hound was fed

At one time I would have eaten his chicken and rice 

we’re shattered ,Truely shattered 

The sat nave took us miles away from Cite Europe 

We arrived eventually 

And ain’t going to eat anything tonight 

I’ve never seen so many moterhomes on here

Maybe like us they are not willing to stay on a soulless Aire 

If the trip continues as it has so far 

It ain’t going to be good 

We’re both shattered 

Need a place to stay for a day or two to calm down 

The hound is exhausted, far too much timetravelling 

He’s gone to bed 

And I’m following him 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Hope things improve, Sandra, and that you find a nice little spot to rest up in.


----------



## JanHank

Sat navs are a pain in the bum, you need a good map reader as passenger.
Get all the bad stuff over and then the smooth comes after, I hope.


----------



## aldra

Staying on Kompas Camping, Nieuwpoort Belgium 

Booked till Monday 

It’s on the banks of the reservoir 

Weather forcast good , can move to a pitch right next to the reservoir on Monday so may stay longer 

Think we need to chill out for a while and wind down 

Good cycling around the reservior for Albert and the hound, everyone has bikes here 

We may go to Brugge from here, for a couple of nights 

It’s just my bloody poor mobility that’s causing a problem 

Expensive on the campsites/ camperstops at Brugge but it’s a tourist trap so expected 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

A good idea to really unwind and hopefully it will help you body relax before you start your proper holiday.


----------



## barryd

First 48 hours of any trip always seems to be like that. 320 miles to Dover and usually about the same the next day to get near anywhere half decent. After that it usually slows down. Dont move on until you properly rested and ready. I never move on from anywhere now until we have had enough. Gone are the days of ping ponging around Europe and moving on every day to somewhere new although we use the scooter a lot of course. find somewhere, enjoy it, when you have had enough, move on just before lunch about 40 miles max and start again.


----------



## aldra

Well that’s what we do normally 

It’s just the first two days went horribly wrong 

Still cite Europe was fine, not brilliant for the hound, in terms of walking 

Amazed how many MH were there

Never seen so many on other trips off season 

I wonder if the soulless aire at Calais put them off

Put us off 

We often went to the old aire for the atmosphere and the frites and sausage 

Even though it was a bit longer to the tunnel 

But a free night close to the shops

What’s not to like ?

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well we bought 2K of mussels,30% off, use today 

1/2 a pint of my white wine :frown2:

But the chippy is open on the site :grin2:

So it’s mussels and chips tonight

With rather nice French granary sticks 

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## barryd

My Leffe Rituel supply ran out so long ago you know, I can hardly remember how lovely it tasted. Just sayin.


----------



## aldra

Still some at home

And I’ll bring you some back 

But you need to get to us to drink it

And a takeaway is always available babe

Sandra


----------



## patp

I assume, Sandra, that all the immigrants are no longer prowling the car park? The last time we were there it made us too uncomfortable to stay


----------



## aldra

Not a one pat 

And we’ve never seen them there

Mind we’ve only spent the night there 4/ 5 times 

But we will go again on the return trip 

So close to the tunnel

Unless you arrive in the dark, become disorientated 

And trust a sat nav which is equally disorientated

And does a tour of Calais >

Sandra


----------



## aldra

this site is immaculate 

And I mean immaculate 

It’s an ACSi site , remember to add taxes 1 ,25 € per person per day 

Shop, cafe open FSSunday off season , a frite shop1/4 mile , the town I mile along the lake by cycle path 

Some photos tomorrow 

And a bike shop that hires bikes and three wheelers 

Will sell the 2 year old electric three wheelers 1/2 price , two years old I,500 €

But we need to carry to buy 

But Monday we may hire 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

That sounds good Sandra. You can try one out at least. Sounds like a good place to rest a while.


----------



## aldra

Tomorrow we move next to the lake 

Where albertcan run with the hound quicker of the site around the lake 

And Just in case night time necessities 

Means a middle of the night trip 

A hound emergency here 

Totally pristine 

Mowed lawn next to our hard standing 

But I guess we could wash it off 

Do none of you have a hound who needs occasionally 

A desperate need for the toilet 

In the middle of the night 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

It’s yet another problem

Which comes to pass 

We pick up everything in bags , were big on leaving no mess 

But if things go wrong 

And we can’t pick up loose bowels 

Then what 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Wash it away with lots of water, Sandra. Hose would be best of course. If not pickup what you can and then slosh lots of water.

Have had GSD's with their dicky tummies before (I know Shadow has extra problems) so feel for you. The times I came down to a cow pat, on the kitchen floor, do not bear mentioning


----------



## JanHank

You need a little shovel Sandra, shovel up what you can into the bag, then a bucket of water (out of the lake) :smile2: over what remains. 

When we first had Shade he had runny eyes that stained the fur under his eyes, he also had very loose motions, we discovered he had a food allergy. The vet recommended Royal Canine Sensitive, very expensive, but it did the trick clearing up both problems. He had that food until his last day.


----------



## Kaytutt

We had a doggy with a dicky tummy last weekend on a grass pitch, a few buckets of water sorted it, mind you we've got a patterdale not a GSD so size matters :grin2:


----------



## aldra

We’ve moved next to lake

Alone 

The hound can now walk in long grass on the verges of the lake 

The bike path along side 

So he’s of now for a run with the bike 

We’ve booked two more days 

Both of us seem tired 

We need to chill a while 

But as campsites go

This is great , immaculately clean, fabulous showers , hot hot water , a swimming pool, outdoor and I suspect heated 

A Kil/ to the town a doddle on a bike for Albert 

And the whole campsite is alive with bikes 

We aren’t to bothered about campsites 

But we need to chill at the moment 

So I’m gazing at the lake 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Kaytutt said:


> We had a doggy with a dicky tummy last weekend on a grass pitch, a few buckets of water sorted it, mind you we've got a patterdale not a GSD *so size matters *:grin2:


I knew you were lying. I never want to speak to you again. 8-[


----------



## JanHank

Where is Barryd's post? I wonder if it will appear now? ?


----------



## JanHank

Yes it did, naughty boy )


----------



## Kaytutt

Truth hurts eh 0


----------



## barryd

Why are there no appropriate emoticons on here?


----------



## jiwawa

DO take time to chill Sandra - you know you need it, so just do it!

Long grass, dog... We seem to have quite a few instances of ticks here. Don't know if it's the same where you are but worth checking for. At least it'll be easier with Shadow's short coat.


----------



## aldra

Yes I’m really pleased with Sandra 

I haven’t yet melted to grandma 

I doubt I will 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

I’m lost what’s happening 

Meanwhile you lot just play silly buggers 

But you my toy boy I have my eye on you

Are you jilting me ?

In which case stuff your Liffey 

Stuff your hugs 

Michelle sort him out 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I'm lost what's happening
> 
> Meanwhile you lot just play silly buggers
> 
> But you my toy boy I have my eye on you
> 
> *Are you jilting me ?*
> 
> In which case stuff your Liffey
> 
> Stuff your hugs
> 
> Michelle sort him out
> 
> Sandra


Never Sandra!!!!


----------



## GEMMY

God knows where you are.

A lake here a lake there

A BIG secret is it?


----------



## aldra

No Gemmy, we were onKompas camping Nieuwpoort, Belgium , ACSI SITE €17 + taxes (1.25pp per day 

We moved our van down to the lakeside on the same site

Now we are in Ghent Belgium, at Yachtdreef, it’s a big carpark, about a mile from the old town, surrounded by grass and the canal and it’s free, no facilities 

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## barryd

I liked Ghent. Lively interesting place. There was some festival on when we were there, place was bouncing.


----------



## jiwawa

I loved Ghent. Cycled in from the aire. Lovely centre to wander round. 

There was a wedding by the canal - I think she or they must've been music teachers as the students had a little orchestra, including a grand piano floating down the canal in a rather-too-small boat!


----------



## havingfun

loved ghent as well, stayed at the yaghtbasin, a few weeks ago,and caught the bus into the centre, two mins to the bus stop by the canal, and drops you off in the centre of the town, music festival on it was fantastic. since ive not been able to get around as easily having somewhere like that is great, and on our way out called at lidl just round the corner.mags


----------



## aldra

Caught the bus in it’s €6 one way for two, ticket lasts an hour 

According to the guy at the hostel it’s a fixed price for a radius, taxi €8 .50 also fixed price 

A free little electric bus drives around all the sites, hop on hop off, 45 minute trip full circuit 

Public Toilets seem in short supply, apparently there is one at the back of the cathedral in the park 

But our friendly hostel guy let us use theirs 

Thewalk back is about a mile , not terribly inspiring streets , a bit too far for me but I made it 

A big supermarket 5 min walk away from the car park

A fritterie at the entrance to the Yachtbasin club parking 

Festival starts on Saturday, they were putting up all lights and stages on the river 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Not so good tonight 
A dog seemingly attacked another In the dog walk

The same puppy that went for shadow 

But we weren’t in the dog walk and he was just nemused by the ball of fluff 

This one leapt over 

The owners vanished 

So one really confused dog

Had police ect Corning him 

Eventuallya dog handle took him away 

But Albert was petting him earlier 

They would not

Let us near

A dangerous dog 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ps the pup wasn’t injured 
I wonder if the young men that ran were here illegally 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Spent a couple of nights at Kalmthoutse, Heide

A cross border nature reserve Belgium/ Dutch 

Toilets in the museum and restaurant on site 

Very popular with walkers and cyclists 

4 camper places but many more staying overnight, perhaps as it’s off season they weren’t concerned 

Water available, 1€ 100 ltr , no discharge facilities, overnight free 

Today we are at Jachthaven strijensas, nearest town Strijen , 8€ anight , €2.50 electric 

All facilities as it is a marina, showers1€ toilets open 24 hrs , water 1€ for 200litres

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Gosh I’m sounding like an advert for sites

But I can’t walk far and I haven’t got a trike yet 
The last site I’m sure was beautiful for those of you who are able to walk or cycle

This probabally is to 

Another nature reserve area outside the marina , but it’s fenced in with a card to operate the gate 

Shadows running about four miles a day with Albert on the bike 

But hes up to 8 miles an hour running at his own speed 

Obviously he’s not running 8 miles 

Not bad for 10 year old GS

Around the van he’s his normal belligerent self

We expect no less from the hound from hell 

But he’s enjoying his holiday 

I need the opportunity to get out more 

And hopefully we will manage to get a trike and more importantly a carrier 

Think of me sailing away on an electric trike, no balance problems and some exercise to sore joints 

And able to explore a bit 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Did you not get to try one of those Trikes at the other site Sandra?


----------



## JanHank

I was about to ask that.


----------



## aldra

No not yet Barry
It’s not so easy

We could have hired one at 30€ a day 

But it was a mile + to walk to the shop then the same back 

I’d have sent Albert , but his knees ain’t that good :grin2:

Actually he’s a waste of time

If we hadn’t been married 54 years 

I divorce him for a younger model >

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well we’re in Delft

A bit pissed off

No places on the campsite because we may be too long ??

So we are outside the site , basically an aire 

Granted we have water and electric but for the ACSI PRICE OF 19€ + taxes 

Last night 11. 50 for exactly the same 

We may go into Delft tomorrow but we would need to pay another night 

Or maybe just park outside for free 

I’m certainly not going to walk into the campsite for showers and toilet 

When I’ve paid to be on the campsite 

The wine we bought at the shop over priced and crap,

But it’s done the trick

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Spent the day in Delft 

A lovely little town with canals wandering through it and the obligatory masses of eating places 

The campsite , well I guess it is what it is, close to Delft a tourist trap 

A hop off/on electric bus runs from the site for 4€ , but to be honest we found we had to hop on the same place we hopped off as we could find no map of the route , Ifo centre had none, which somewhat limited the extent of our exploration 

The bus winds it way through tight streets which makes it difficult to visualise where one could hop back on or off for that matter 

Strangely the drivers spoke no English and we speak no Dutch, he did however drop us off at a supermarket on our second run and I don’t think that was a drop off spot 

The ticket lasts from 10- 5pm, we tried to tip him when he returned us to the campsite but he refused to accept it 

A couple of photos to follow

We’ve had no luck with the tricycle as yet , but the biggest problem is the carrier 

A couple of places we’ve tried have no idea, the website ones are mostly American as far as we can tell


----------



## aldra

Booked here for 5 nights 

Relaxed calm small campsite near a lake and we will just chill 

Cannot enter or leave on a Sunday 

Supermarket 3kl away, Alberts happy to cycle it 

Actually super friendly , everyone smiles and says hello

They rarely get English people here they say 

More details tomorrow, for some reason I’m really tired 

Washing done , we will hang it out tomorrow

15€ a night including taxes 

Water and electric to each pitch 

Artificial grass in front of each each individual pitch, so clean and dry even if it rains 

Very reminiscent of a CL in England 
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Here? Where? Dying of curiosity!


No, Holland's campsites are not cheap.


How's the weather??


----------



## patp

You frequent some posh CL's Sandra if they have water and electricity to the pitch and artificial grass! The ones we go to are lumpy fields with a tap round the back of the shed


----------



## Drew

Good for you Sandra, if you've got it, Spend It" that is what it is for. If you don't enjoy what you have, someone else will when your gone.

This is one the one thing that I certainly agree with.


----------



## HermanHymer

Many early baby boomers (born in the 40's) have a hard time being extravagant with themselves. It just goes against the culture of "Make do and Mend" which was ingrained in us at a very early age. Our children (of the 70's) and grandchildren have no such qualms and will happily spend such a huge amount on something that it takes our breath away. 



In Essaouira (Morocco) I was fascinated to see all the scrap/junk? for re- and up-cycling which was offered in their Sunday market. Excessive consumption is alive and well in UK.


----------



## aldra

We are at Camping Boerenerf, ACSI SITE Woudenberg 

AND 15€ is cheap especially when it includes taxes , we are staying for 5 nights 

Pat I meant the whole atmosphere of this place is similiar to a CL 

and we paid 14€ at Peterborough on a CL , their prices are rising too 

Here a big field and the pitches are all around the edge looking in 

I’ve paid a lot more on ASCI sites for a lot less , all that’s missing is a duck pond in the middle :grin2:

On the last ACSI site we weren’t even inside the campsite, I swear it used to be campsite aire, still19€ + taxes 

Grotty place and I think I’ll definately review it , maybe inside the site was nice but we didn’t bother going in to find out 

She said we were too long, we were too bloody long for the grotty patch we were given and as there were short MHomes there I recon it’s those with the ACSI cards that are put there, for the top ACSI price 

We tend to do about 60/ 40 paying and free over the two months , don’t mind paying, but we don’t know Holland well to free camp 

The weather has been fantastic so far 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Viv, you are so right. It extends to those of us born in the very, very early 50's  Particularly if your dad was a skinflint!

Sounds lovely, Sandra. How are your joints holding up? Is the warm weather helping? No housework?


----------



## aldra

A few photos

The hound is slowly getting used to being outside


----------



## aldra

Decided to leave tomorrow as we can’t leave on Sunday 

Blowing a gale here all day , did the statutory thing of holding down the awning in the early hours of the morning, almost airborne , took some holding , me in pyjamas wet through, still thry have a spin dryer here...free, a quick rinse and spin, dry in no time 

Calm and sunny yesterday evening , mind you that’s my memory ofHolland , always windy , as I said to a Dutch guy when we cycled back to the ferry and almost missed it, the wind was against us , Always is love that’s why we have electric bikes 

No luck with a tricycle carrier so I’m resigned that unless a miracle occurs I’m stuck 

Oh Peters child was born a week ago, still in hospital but possibally discharged today 

Still not sure he’s his due to circumstances, and he’s a first to have a shock of dark hair 

And should it matter ?

Well in one way it doesn’t 

In another it does 

We have left 50% of our inheritance directly to grandkids , I know, the kids have already shown their displeasure at our decision 

But I reconed my older grandkids wouldn’t benefit it it was left to parents

They have already left home , and in their case younger siblings have been born 

My grandkids span from 25 to newborn , possibally 

And my son has taken on a family of two , so is it three ?

My adopted granddaughter is fiercely mine so it’s not a blood thing 

But if he’s not my sons then he’s no more right to inherit than the two kids he’s taken on 

But of course I haven’t seen him yet except in photos 

And we can’t rush back

Because he has our house till the end of Oct 

Whilst he makes his new house fit for a new baby 

And prob burns all our wood store on the wood burner 

Free rent, free electric,gas and wood 

Well we’ve done or bit

To say nothing about when the urge to return home occurs 

I cant 
Sandra


----------



## raynipper

HermanHymer said:


> Many early baby boomers (born in the 40's) have a hard time being extravagant with themselves. It just goes against the culture of "Make do and Mend" which was ingrained in us at a very early age. Our children (of the 70's) and grandchildren have no such qualms and will happily spend such a huge amount on something that it takes our breath away.
> 
> In Essaouira (Morocco) I was fascinated to see all the scrap/junk? for re- and up-cycling which was offered in their Sunday market. Excessive consumption is alive and well in UK.


Bang on Viv. Most of the time I feel I have to 'justify' my expenditure to be happy with it.
Glad your enjoying the trip and relaxing Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Wel this is a beautiful place 

Akin to a French passion 

And it turns out archer is my grandchild 

My son forgot to mention the birthmark 

Albert has a birth mark on the back of his head 

And every one of his kids and grandkids have had the mark

It’s almost like the Mallon streak 

Some fade some don’t 

The black hair threw me 

Never have I had a child or grandchild with black hair 

Though to be fair he felt familiar from his photos 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Love the name Archer  

Interesting about the birth mark. Never heard of them being hereditary before.


----------



## aldra

It seems they are in this family Pat

Blame Albert 

Well I blame him for most things 

But every time a baby is born , I check the back of the head 

And there it is 

The birth mark, nothing to do with me 

All to do with Albert 

Obviously his genes are stronger 

But this little one has dark hair 

Did I have dark hair ?

Who knows nothing exists from me as a baby 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

My wife is a twin and only she has the birthmark on one leg.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY

aldra said:


> Wel this is a beautiful place
> 
> Akin to a French passion
> 
> And it turns out archer is my grandchild
> 
> My son forgot to mention the birthmark
> 
> Albert has a birth mark on the back of his head
> 
> And every one of his kids and grandkids have had the mark
> 
> It's almost like the Mallon streak
> 
> Some fade some don't
> 
> The black hair threw me
> 
> Never have I had a child or grandchild with black hair
> 
> Though to be fair he felt familiar from his photos
> 
> Sandra


Hey, it's guess the campsite again. any takers?


----------



## Penquin

GEMMY said:


> Hey, it's guess the campsite again. any takers?


Post no. 80 on this thread said;



aldra said:


> We are at Camping Boerenerf, ACSI SITE Woudenberg
> 
> Sandra


Does that help?


----------



## aldra

well we are on a Wohnmobilestellplatz, at Nagele close to Urk, on an island reclaimed from the sea, 

The land is 79 years old before that it was the sea ,apart from a couple of small islands

It’s Holland’s youngest Province, Flevoland 

It can be difficult to sort the information as everything we are given is in Dutch, so I don’t always know we’re we are when we arrive Gemmy , as we don’t plan other than somewhere about 50 miles from where we are 

Urk is a small fishing village with free parking for MH, and a large area to overnight with electricity at €15 a night 

Personally I wouldnt stay there, but it’s in the centre close to the harbour and shops etc so some may find it suits 

It’s about 8 miles from where we are staying so we drove down yesterday to look 

It’s rained all night and all day so far and is set to continue , this is the Holland from memory of our last trip 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Success

Used the electric in the barn, as something wrong with our hookup 

Peppers, courgettes, aubergines, onions, mushrooms and tomatoes stuffed with mince and rice 

Served with yogurt, even better the second day :grin2:

Still raining :frown2:


----------



## Drew

Sandra, I didn't know that you could cook.

I'm licking my lips just now having a glass of Chardonnay. "Finger Lickin Good."


----------



## aldra

Drew with a young family of 8 you had to learn to cook from scratch 

No readymeals and take aways then, and not the money to buy them 

Until recently I cooked for 14/20 every Friday but it got too much so now it’s just smaller family groups 

I enjoy cooking, stuffed veg is very simple and very tasty,limited only by the size of your oven or pan when travelling 

At home I cook them by the trays full, in Israel they were great as they cold be cooked in the cool of early morning and served warm later, excellent the day after

I still often prepare everything in the early morning for our evening meal, from habit I suppose

Very good served with sour cream instead of yogurt, I use cumin and coriander but you can choose any herb or spice combination you please 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Moving on today

Going towards the Baltic Sea into northern Germany , never been to that part of Germany 

Won’t get that far for a few days

So Gemmy we will drive about 50 miles, check camper contact, search for sites and ACSI and choose a place to stay:grin2::wink2:

Then I’ll search to find out some info on the area

Not seen an English van so far this trip, and all site info seems to be only in Dutch. Which as the saying goes, might as well be double Dutch.....:grin2:

Sunshine and showers today so far

Sandra


----------



## aldra

At Camperplaats Paterwoldesmeer

6 places next to the lake , free 

Near Groningen


----------



## aldra

A bit on the wild side here , sunshine and squally showers , the lake is like a rough sea 

There is a eatery on the site open till ten 

Eg.fish and chips 13€, didn’t check other things on the menu yet 

Think to eat in or take away 

If we stay another night we’ll try it out , depends on the weather

A lovely rainbow here now


----------



## raynipper

Thats ruff Sandra.!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Now it’s like a mill pond Ray 

It’s very pleasant and we are in no rush to get anywhere

We’re allowed home the end of Oct :wink2:

Meanwhile Baby Archer and his family have our house

They need it more than us

I think 

Young Alberts back at college , this time doing business studies 

Hopefully this time he will apply himself , surprised they let him back after last year 

When he failed to attend most of the year 

But he is a rather nice guy, at 6’ 4” you couldn’t miss him 

So we travel on 

Wishing we were in France where we know , but hey we haven’t seen this part of the world before 

Not that I’m seeing that much now, as I can’t walk far ,but the journey I see the landscape 

And shadow runs with Albert on the bike, so he’s enjoying the freedom and exercise 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Looks a good spot that Sandra by the lake although I dont like being in trees. 



Handy for Kayaking! Do you have the GPS?


----------



## aldra

Movednow down towards the south the weather was looking iffy 
So drove towards France 

We will have Barry 

But it’s almost as far as you can get north in Holland 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Has this thread gone haywire now as I can see Sandra has posted but cant see the post?


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Movednow down towards the south the weather was looking iffy
> So drove towards France
> 
> We will have Barry
> 
> But it's almost as far as you can get north in Holland
> 
> Sandra


Ah right, thanks. Im unlikely to ever head that way I would think. Ignore my post above.


----------



## aldra

I doubt we will again 

It was freezing today 

So we turned around and headed south

I’m Sad would have liked to have seen Poland 

But the truth is I see little 

So we are escaping back to France 

Although here is rather special

Info tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Knowing you two you will be in the Med by tomorrow. (Which is where I would have gone  )


----------



## aldra

We moved 

The wind was cold, the weather not promising , so we decided to skip the Baltic and head for France 

Spent last night and tonight at Raesfeld , North of Essen , germany 

And a delightful place it is 

8 places , 8 € including elec , hot shower and toilet 

Set in the middle of a park with a castle , although to be fairthe castle ,although aesthetically beautiful, in a lovely setting ,is mostly now venues and cafes 

But beautiful with forest walks , moats and lakes , and I guess loads of cycling paths 

Aldi about 1/2 a mile away 

The weather has been glorious today 

A few pictures


----------



## aldra

We moved 

The wind was cold, the weather not promising , so we decided to skip the Baltic and head for France 

Spent last night and tonight at Raesfeld , North of Essen , germany 

And a delightful place it is 

8 places , 8 € including elec , hot shower and toilet 

Set in the middle of a park with a castle , although to be fairthe castle ,although aesthetically beautiful, in a lovely setting ,is mostly now venues and cafes 

But beautiful with forest walks , moats and lakes , and I guess loads of cycling paths 

Aldi about 1/2 a mile away 

The weather has been glorious today 

A few pictures


----------



## aldra

oops >

Sandra :wink2:


----------



## aldra

Where do the posts disappear too?

Loads missing on this thread

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Another thread where I Cant see the last page


----------



## barryd

I Can see them now Sandra. This place is beyond a joke now though.


----------



## aldra

Ah well

Today has been one of those days 

We missed turns on the sat nav

Sat for over an hour in a que of traffic, no idea why 

And ended up on a rest stop on the A1

We should have reached Trier 

But we didn’t 

So we’re here 

Having bacon, eggs , tomatoes and potato’s 

The lorry next to us the generator comes on , possibally climate control

And we could move

But just for the hell of it we put ours on too 

It needs a run 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Another of those days

Went to trier , no way would we stay on that overcrowded place

Well we might have as a starting point to travel the Moselle 

Set off to Luxenberg 

An interesting place , some beautiful buildings, especially if like us you see them four or five times as the sat nav tries to take you down a section of the A1 that’s closed , and apparently just closed as no deviation signs 

Eventually by the back roads reached here

Where here is I haven’t a clue

But it’s free for 8 vans, including electric and it’s on the route to France , I hope 

It’s pleasant enough , and Albert has taken the hound into the woods 

diesel 1.159

And tobacco equally cheap, not that we smoke, but our decorator does 

So a bucket full bought for him 

Sometimes I’m not my brothers keeper 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

The aire is Dudelange, Luxembourg 

About 1/2 kl from the French border off the D58

Now leave me to my wine 

I’m knackered 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Not very good memories of Germany this trip then.:frown2:

We were in Trier many years ago looking for somewhere to stay, a woman dressed in black invited us into her house, her husband, a butcher, had recently died, she told us how to make Hacker Peter :laugh: and phoned a B&B place, she knew the people, she told them "He can speak some German and she smiles a lot" :grin2:
I will never forget that as long as I live.
It was a lovely house and our room was huge, but they were working on the railway that night and every hour a warning horn was sounded for the workers to clear the line for an oncoming train. Thats my memory of Trier.
Hope you soon find a nice warm place to settle for a few days. Need more photos though.


----------



## aldra

We were never really doing Germany this trip Jan

It’s beautiful 

Hoping to buy a three wheeler but couldn’t find a bike rack to take it 

No worries we will, prob on line back home 

Mean while we travel who knows where ?

We it seems have no idea 

Only wecant reclaim our house till the end of Oct 

Baby Archer it seems has first claim 

And I haven’t seen him yet 

I never expected no 11

But who knows what to expect in this life?

The kids and grandkids are rallying around him 

So it seems he’s welcomed to the fold

Sandra


----------



## aldra

We’re off again 

Arrived late , but looking good 

More news tomorrow 

It’s wine time now , so we will stay at least another day or two 

In an area new to us

With a castle and beautiful gardens/ parklands beckoning 

We are in Luneville 

And decided to explore this area rather than rushing south 

Only 29 days before we are home :grin2:

To meet my grandchild and hopefully reclaim my house 

Have they burnt my wood store ?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Is it cold there Sandra?


----------



## aldra

It’s autumn weather Jean , not as warm as south 

But pleasant when the sun shines 

I don’t mind the temp as long as it isn’t raining 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> It's autumn weather Jean , not as warm as south
> 
> But pleasant when the sun shines
> 
> I don't mind the temp as long as it isn't raining
> 
> Sandra


Serious thoughts of going off for a few day, to Poland :grin2: like you I won't be doing much walking, I'm having hip and back trouble, but sitting and driving is no problem. If we don't go now we'll be stuck until spring. Not that we mind being stuck here you understand :laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Loved Krakow Jan and trams go everywhere.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

We are in luneville 

Camping closed, MH open 

6.50 € a night including electric 

In season 9€, but hot showers ect then

It’s beautiful , the park, the chateau , minutes away , the town 

Well the hound loves it 

A beautiful campsite aire 

All services 

A few photos


----------



## jiwawa

Looks lovely Sandra.
@VS_Admin - when I tap on a photo in the above post I get a blank black 'placeholder' across the middle of the screen. When I 'go back' I get a completely blank page till I pull down to refresh - it then goes back to the list of topics, but doesn't remember that I've been in the topic.

EMV, Chrome, android.


----------



## Drew

OK on all my Mac machines, phone, Pad & computer.


----------



## barryd

Looks nice Sandra. Like that area although ive not been to that particular place. Jura is nice further south. If you go that way I can recommend a few spots. Oh and Jura cheese is the best!


----------



## JanHank

Is that a little creature swimming towards you in the pond photo?


----------



## aldra

It’s a duck jan , and it’s a river 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

A lazy day 

I never left the MH 

Watched a film on Netflix 

Albert ran the hound on the bike 

So he’s shattered , the hound that is 

And we are cooking a meal

Tomorrow we will move on 

Where we haven’t a clue as yet 

Sometime soon we’ll plan our route 

And know exactly where

Or maybe not 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well we pay 23£ a month for our WIFi , 20 MG 
When travelling 
So 46£ for two months

Gosh you lot are expensive to keep up with 

Cancelling it today

We were offered 8£ a month on a 24 month contract , 20 MG per month 

So well we’ve taken it 

Wetravel about 4 months a year 

But we are hoping to go sometimes in the future locally 

If I can get a three wheeler , low step over 

Without it I’m stuck 

I’ve so wished this holiday I could ride the bicycle paths to the towns 

My walking is crap, my hips and knees are rubbish

Sometimes getting in or out of the MH is a step to far 

My bloody leg won’t lift that high

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Hoping to buy a three wheeler but couldn't find a bike rack to take it


Perhaps if you get a bike rack for two bikes you could get a mechanical workshop to extend the arms enough for a trike? :nerd:

I'm back in Norway heading to my mum - my freezer full of Swedish bacon.


----------



## jiwawa

*We were offered 8£ a month on a 24 month contract , 20 MG per month * 
Who's offering that Sandra? Is that a phone sim or mifi?


----------



## aldra

It’s MIFI Jean 

I usually pay £20+, 20Mg a month for two months when we travel with 3Three

As a months notice is required I was cancelling today and was offered the £8 deal 

Decided to go with it as the cost over 12 months is much the same as a couple of trips a year 

I find 3Three MIFI totally reliable for my IPad I’ve never run out at 20Mg a month and I cost it as part of my holiday expenditure 

We were talking about doing some shorter trips in the UK in between the longer trips once we go home 

So it made sense 

I’ve found a firm in the north that makes tow ball carriers for trikes so will call on them to discuss a bespoke one and buy an electric trike when we get home 

I’m really stuck without some method of transport, a mile is so near and yet so far 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

If that firm doesnt work out Sandra it might be worth talking to Armitage trailers in Ferrybridge. http://www.armitagetrailers.com/

They do all sorts of stuff for motorhomes. They definitely make the best scooter rack. Even if they dont have one for a trike I bet they could modify something for you. You have seen what a doddle mine is.


----------



## aldra

Yes they put the tow bar on our motorhome

Is a heavy duty one made to carry a scooter rack although our scooter was a bit too heavy 

So weight is not a problem with a trike+ bike

We will sort it, just not this trip

Sandra


----------



## aldra

We are on a car park in Saverne 

To be fair there is an aire at €7 + a charge for water and electric

It’s on the same car park just futher down 

As we filled and emptied before leaving today we don’t require any services 

Alberts gone off with the hound , there is a canal just down from us

We may drive to have a quick look at the castle in the morning before we leave 

We are prob heading for Strasbourg as it’s a while since we’ve been there

Then down the wine route to see the villages 

The weather has been brilliant today 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Beautiful weather here in Norfolk, too.


----------



## aldra

We are at Kehl, close to Strasbourg 

On a stellplatz 

€8 a night , electric one or two € , havent worked out if it’s by time or usage

Went out today and left the aircon on for the hound , still running when we got back 

Just under a mile to the town centre , about the same to the supermarket, a doddle with a bike 

A HanauerLandMarkt today and tomorrow , with people wearing traditional dress and regional produce

And guess what I found in the town ?

Tomorrow Strasbourg, a mile down the Rhine to the tram , and then we are taking a boat trip to see the sites 

Walked just over two miles today, admittedly with the help of of anti inflam medication, which I’m not supposed to take 

And my joints are a bit iffy now, but wine definately eases them


----------



## barryd

Glad the weather is holding out. Just arrived in Flamborough (Again) weather is a bit naff, got the fire on but its a reasonable forecast.

There is a Woolworths in Fussen, Bavaria. looks similar sign to that. Sounds like your at least getting about now. Two miles is impressive. Its about 1.8 more than I could do right now. I can Kayak further than I can walk and faster although it looks a bit choppy today. Enjoy the Rhine.


----------



## aldra

Depends on the day Barry 

Getting back was a bit of an ordeal , I feel every slope on the pavement , and it did take a couple of hours 

Lay down for a while and dozed and feel fine now 

I loved Woolworths as a kid , seemed to be one at every holiday resort , where you spent your allowance 

So we had a walk round , full of Christmas stuff , bought some paper plates for late breakfasts/lunch when travelling 

I’m hoping I can cycle when I eventually get a tricycle 

Meanwhile Albert does all the cycling to supermarkets, dog runs etc

I have loaned our electric bikes to my daughter along with two batteries 

She cycled 29 miles today in hills with her cycling fanatic husband

When we get home Alberts getting an electric bike but with 26 inch wheels 

I was going to sell our two, but we need to prize them away from her first 

The weather here is fantastic, no need for heaters , a bit hot for us during the day 

We ran the heater briefly this morning whilst we showered , then the aircon to cool it down for the hound 

We are not rushing, the call for home needs to be ignored till the 30th of Oct 

As our son and his new family have our home

And possibally we will need to share it a bit longer when we get back 

I’ve yet to meet my new grandson 

He weighs 10lb now, apparently with the Birthmark !!!!

It’s strange, Albert has a birth mark on the back of his neck in his hairline, quite pronounced

All of our kids and grandkids have been born with same mark

On some it fades over time on some it remains

It’s the Malloen streak 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Leaving Strasbourg till tomorrow

Yesterday was a bit too much and joints are very stiff today, even Alberts struggling with his knees

Still have to walk a mile to the tram along the Rhine so not today

Weather here magnificent, apparently Alsace has the lowest rain fall in France 

So just a restful day doing not a lot 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Sadly the downside of pushing yourself when you have joint issues is your buggered the next day.


----------



## HermanHymer

Loving your travel diary Sandra. Cheers me up when I'm pushing myself to get cleared out. It's such a tedious job but I'm making progress and determined to complete it before I give up. No point postponing the inevitable!


----------



## aldra

Yep the downside of age and joints 

The upside we can take as long as we like 

Tomorrow we will set forth on a mile , what happened to twenty miles a day up and over mountains ??

A boat ride around Strasbourg , €13 each for an hour and 10 minutes, no walking

And again to familiarise to the lace work on the cathedral 

Shadow will have aircon

Can you believe it air con in Oct?

We’ve needed it today in the van 

Fortunately Albert finds no problem on the bike and he and the hound have done an easy 3 miles today 

I’m so hoping a tricycle will give me the same ease 

I just can no longer balance a bike and step over it , and I’m afraid of falling off on rubbish joints 

It’s hard to explain but my leg won’t lift that far 

Sometimes getting into the van is a work of art 

And even at home I need to flick ourwards to get up simple steps in the house 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Sorry you're in pain!


----------



## aldra

Viv
I’m not in so much pain love

just knackered joints 

You have much to come to terms with

A different pain I guess

But you will sort it

You are one strong woman 

Missed you this year 

Although we are the same age

Your like the mum I never knew 

With the support and wisdom 

And Young Albert gives you the thumbs up 

He gives no one the thumbs up

6’4” of teenage angst 

But this gentle giant much like shadow, will go far 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

It’s really ok here

€8 for 24 rs 

If you don’t to want pay you can park futher down 

But we want electric , to leave the hound in air con 

I’m guessing only 4 hours for a € , but we can’t seem to put more in 

So we will try to get back 

And leave the top window open just in case 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Day in Strasbourg 

One mile along the Rhine to the tram to Strasbourg, a beautiful walk with barges and moored cruise ships 

The cathedral is magnificent 

The boat tour I’m not sure I’d recommend , very little chance of a window seat and the glass distorts the vision, the boat is low down although navigating the locks was interesting

There is a petite train and I’d be inclined to do that first then decide if you want to do the boat 

A very very long mile back at the end of the day 

A few pictures of the cathedral, the beautiful rose window , a few other buildings and a family of buskers,
Guess those kids should be in school, but the little one was playing what looked to be a wooden pallet box and playing it well too


----------



## barryd

Probably a beatbox the lad is sitting on Sandra. They give off quite a good sound.


----------



## aldra

They gave out a good sound

Took me back to Israel 

When our son sold cokes 

More to the tourists 

And the ones he worked for didn’t even know he wasn’t Arab 

His actions and mannerisms were perfect

We once had to take him to a doctor

He said when did you adopt him 

This child is an Arab 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1

Yeah just think how bad his life would have been if he really had been an Arab


----------



## GEMMY

Tell us your nationality Hoppy It ain't English is it, or are you gonna lie :wink2:


----------



## Webby1

GEMMY said:


> Tell us your nationality Hoppy It ain't English is it, or are you gonna lie :wink2:


What is so sad is that those things really really matter to you.........................you clearly show us your view on the world


----------



## GEMMY

Webby1 said:


> What is so sad is that those things really really matter to you.........................you clearly show us your view on the world


Your attitude to the Middle East and Aldra need explaining, you are clearly biased and I would like to know WHY ?

Brush it under the carpet and we will know.:wink2:


----------



## Webby1

GEMMY said:


> Your attitude to the Middle East and Aldra need explaining, you are clearly biased and I would like to know WHY ?
> 
> Brush it under the carpet and we will know.:wink2:


Is it because you would like to think I is one of the Socialist Anti Semites:surprise::surprise:

I think it is YOUR attitude to the world and many of the members on here that needs explaining..................but save that for therapy:wink2:

But here goes.......................I have had many arguments with Aldra because I believe that the time she spent in Israel and her connections there

have affected her views on Islam and Muslims (I believe this to be the case even though I accept she knows people on both sides) She lives in an area

where she feels her culture is being swamped and far too often on a motorhome forum will slip in a poke at Muslims.

I live in a similar area and have friends and family that I defend whenever people make blanket statements about Muslims or immigrants because of

course, they are not all the same.

I have had this argument with her and I think she is perfectly capable of defending her own position and not be talked about in the third person.

I am reading the reports of her trip and sadly her ill health.

By the way I am Male, Pale and a bit Stale.....................that's English to you....................but I prefer to be European.00


----------



## barryd

Oh come on. Not on this thread!


----------



## GEMMY

Webby1 said:


> I am Male, Pale and a bit Stale


Also have a fetish on bouncing bunnies :wink2:


----------



## Webby1

Nothing more to explain..................as Barry said.....................moving on


----------



## rayrecrok

Peter WTF is up with you, you find negatives in everything!.

ray.


----------



## aldra

Webby1 said:


> Yeah just think how bad his life would have been if he really had been an Arab


That is really quite hurtful Webby

My son is 53

Still remembers Arabic

And Hebrew from his schooling

And English from his university

This is one multicultural guy

And we raised him

Sandra


----------



## aldra

We are in Oberna

On the wine route 

A beautiful little town 

We are on the car park, it’s just that a car park but slap bang in the centre of the town 

No services but there is water, by watering can , and it’s free 

Tomorrow we will explore

Joints still recovering from yesterday 

Not ideal for the hound 

Seems lots to see, if not in the town in the surrounding area

Weather fantastic, a tad to hot today

Pictures tomorrow

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Thanks for posting updates on your travels Sandra, especially the odd photo. 

I thoroughly enjoy reading them. 

.


----------



## aldra

It’s not world shattering John

Buy maybe someone would like to stay at one or two places 

Maybe like me they can’t walk too far 

And depend on being near

And everywhere we stay if you can manage a bike 

It’s a doddle

I just send Albert out on a bike, to shops, to run the hound .......one day I’ll follow him on a trike 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1

My post was really not meant to be hurtful Aldra...........................just a late night thought about all those less fortunate than ourselves.

I am glad you are enjoying your travels.


----------



## barryd

I am also enjoying the reports, there are so few these days, keep em coming Sandra.


----------



## jo662

Yes please keep the reports coming Sandra.As Barry says,there are so few on here nowadays.
And I am finding myself visiting this site less and less because all thats on here is politics


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> I am also enjoying the reports, there are so few these days, keep em coming Sandra.


Hi Barry,why no European tour this year?
I always look forward to your reports on your adventures.Dont tell me you are working fulltime again?


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Hi Barry,why no European tour this year?
> I always look forward to your reports on your adventures.Dont tell me you are working fulltime again?


No on both. Did four and a half months last year in Europe but just 5 weeks in the summer this year and two weeks back end (now) over on Flamborough Head on the Yorkshire coast.


----------



## aldra

Obernai on the wine route is a gem of a town

Free to overnight on the town ramparts , 5 min to the centre of the town 

Water and toilets 

We took the petite train to the war memorial and the great view over Obernia, but having done it we realised we could have just as easily driven up in the MH 

We stayed two nights, and yesterday afternoon drove up to the convent of St Odile, dating back to the8th century 

On the way down, it’s at an altitude of 750 m , we stopped at a walkers car park in the forest for the night 

This morning we drove back to Obernai, to the market and to visit the cathedral , beautiful and unexpected in a small town

We are now on a wine Domaine, beautiful views over the vine yards , and eating the remaining grapes that have not been harvested, 

The weather remains fantastic for October

A few pictures , note the storks nest


----------



## HurricaneSmith

If that's the Mont Saint Odile with the Pagan Wall, then we haven't been there for 11 years.

The view from the terrace of Hohenburg Abbey is superb., and the painted walls and ceiling of Chappelle des Larmes are magnificent. You will have had a great day. 
.


----------



## aldra

Ps

You can walk around the ramparts 

And it’s not a cathedral just a large beautiful church 

Market day is Thursday, and a brilliant market 

A couple more photos of the view from the memorial and St Odile 

It was a bit misty on both occasions but that added to the atmosphere

Actually non from St Odile, I left my I pad in the van 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

HurricaneSmith said:


> If that's the Mont Saint Odile with the Pagan Wall, then we haven't been there for 11 years.
> 
> The view from the terrace of Hohenburg Abbey is superb., and the painted walls and ceiling of Chappelle des Larmes are magnificent. You will have had a great day.
> .


It was John

And we did have a great day

And to end it in the forest was great

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Ps
> 
> You can walk around the ramparts
> 
> And it's not a cathedral just a large beautiful church
> 
> Market day is Thursday, and a brilliant market
> 
> A couple more photos of the view from the memorial and St Odile
> 
> It was a bit misty on both occasions but that added to the atmosphere
> 
> Actually non from St Odile, I left my I pad in the van
> 
> Sandra


Bet your missing me, nobody to turn your pictures>,
Your seeing a lot of wonderful places, I do hope it's making up for your inability to take a pleasant walk.


----------



## aldra

Always missing you Jan :kiss:

I just turn the I pad and they are the right way up 

You just can’t trust your employees these days , off swanning when you need them 

Shadow is really enjoying his holiday 

When we’ve sorted the van in the morning he can’t wait to go into the garage before we travel

There he can relax, not on guard, no drawers that we’ve fogotton to lock to slide open

No need to check every drawer is closed and locked

I swear he did his rounds 

No would be threats on the Zebra crossings 

Just an odd bark at his open window at those who pass to close 

We will stay another night here and tomorrow he will run through the vines off lead with Albert and the bike 

We try to balance his needs with ours 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

No posts for 5 days, what's up?


----------



## aldra

Nothing 

We are in Colmar

I posted yesterday and lost it 

So today we vised Colmar

Stayed at Camping de Lille 
ASCI 17 €

A bus from outside the gate 

Struggled with walking 

But in the end enjoyed it 

My favourite I’ll post

But to be fair I’m tired of pretty villages and towns

They eventually look the same 

And my son is struggling

So maybe we will go home 

And embrace his new family 

And meet my grandchild 

Having said that , Colmar was lovely 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

:grin2: You lasted a lot longer than me, loved it at Dobra Voda, but after 9 days home is calling. 
Pleased to hear nothing is wrong, I was having strange visions:frown2:


----------



## aldra

We are doing well 

Lots of photos to post 

But home calls

And maybe family isn't doing that well 

Now it isn’t really my family , yet

But maybe that baby is 

So

We will return 

Albert will take those kids to school , as she’s taking them on the bus, as their car is broken 

And I will reclaim my kitchen and cook the meals 

And she will learn to love me or hate me 

Who knows ?

And life will go on 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

Sandra, a good time to reinforce the relationship! Who is not grateful to folks who've stepped up to help them when the need is great.


----------



## aldra

HermanHymer said:


> Sandra, a good time to reinforce the relationship! Who is not grateful to folks who've stepped up to help them when the need is great.


Viv 
In my experience family >

Sandra


----------



## patp

Hmm. Then there are those that take advantage. Well in our circle anyway


----------



## aldra

We are on a aire in Fontenoy la Joute

It’s just a big field, water by jeton , emptying facilities 

Free, some areas of hard standing 

On route home, Albert has scalded his foot quite badly, going to remove the dressing later to check it 

Need a chemist for more large dressings 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> We are on a aire in Fontenoy la Joute
> 
> It's just a big field, water by jeton , emptying facilities
> 
> Free, some areas of hard standing
> 
> On route home, *Albert has scalded his foot quite badly,* going to remove the dressing later to check it
> 
> Need a chemist for more large dressings
> 
> Sandra


Oh dear, how did that happen?
Not bad enough for him not to be able to drive I hope otherwise you'll have to:frown2:
It looks as if you still have quite a stretch to travel to the port.


----------



## patp

Oh no! Poor Albert  Hope you find the large dressings. Whatever we pack we never have exactly the right thing we need.


----------



## jiwawa

Poor Albert! The skin on the foot always seems so fragile. As a nurse you'll know what to do Sandra.


----------



## HermanHymer

Thankfully you can buy quite intelligent burn dressings that can save you from the rawness and infections that used to be the norm. I wonder what the pharmacist will recommend. Albert sorry about your accident. Hope it heals quickly and without problems. Big hug!


I keep sachets of a jelly like burn dressing in the van for such occasions. Thankfully, fingers crossed touch wood and all that jazz, I haven't had to use them.


----------



## raynipper

Aloe Vera gell for me on anything from burns to dry or grazed.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Have you used one of these Sandra :laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Yes to run the 4" hose into from our RV black tank.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes to run the 4" hose into from our RV black tank.
> 
> Ray.


why the foot hold then?.
The person this game from doesn't go anywhere near Airs :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Pictures from Colmar
Loved the house of faces and the one of pictures, many biblical


----------



## aldra

The town of Bergheim

A pretty wine route town


----------



## aldra

The next three are Aires
Fontenoy-la-Joûte Lorraine - free, water by jet on

Chemin de la source , Koerich, Luxenburg - free , electric 2kwat hours for one €,water 2€

And last night and tonight here, Le Roeulx, Thieu, Belgium, famous for its two boat lifts , the newist the highest boat lift i think world wide , the other Victorian but still works 

We are on the new canal behind us is the old canal, free aire no services


----------



## JanHank

Here you are Sandra, a birds eye view of it.


----------



## aldra

The vet at Eischen, about 5miles from Koerich, charged only for the tablets 13€

The tunnel is booked for Monday, 124 miles tomorrow 

One of our windscreen wipers has sheared off under the bonnet but weather forecast looks to last till we get home, fingers crossed

Albert spilt the stock from shadows chicken as he was putting it into the jug
The biggest area I managed to cover with burn gell and a compression bandage over the blisters and fortunately he has absorbed the fluid and the skin remains intact, it will come off but hopefully the skin will have regenerated underneath 

The other area is more worrying it’s fairly deep, I’m dressing it daily, no infection , but I think he should see the doctor when we get home , but then I’ll have the opinion of two practising nurses !!

We have scarcely seen any rain in the weeks we’ve been here, it’s been good but now I just wish I was home , soon will be

Jan no way could I use that toilet my knees just wouldn’t let me 

But of course for many in the middle eastern countries squatting is a normal occurrence , when Albert worked the orange groves the Arab workers would squat and dose in the lunch breaks 

Those toilets were all over Turkey on our journey to Israel , with a jug of water, no paper which is why you eat only with your right hand in Muslim countries 

There are still some in France 

Home soon even though it will be a very crowded house, 4 adults, three kids and a baby 

Crowded by my standards , but there are two lounges and a large dining kitchen 

I’m not the easiest to relinquish my kitchen to anyone 

Poor Megs has texted, grandma will you fit me in next weekend?

I’ll clean the van and change the beds so yes we will 

The bedrooms will be full, and no way is she the little baby girl who snuggled between us 

But on this trip we’ve seen many carousels, andwe took her to France , Strasbourg when she was three

And she lived on carousels, and stropped whenever she was taken off 

When I sent her a picture of the carousel in Strasbourg 

She said what me in a strop, never?

I omitted to tell her she has much bigger ones now 

The family may be missing us, texts to say when are you coming home

Young Alberts mum must not be threatening to put him in a Social Care Home 

As all we’ve heard from him is can I have my Christmas money early to buy a coat ?

No you can’t, but you can work for it when we get back

Logs need chopping, plants to put to bed

Life goes on 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I was beginning to wonder what was happening, its a few days since you reported in and I'm a worrier you know. (just looked, you only missed one day ) silly me.

The toilet picture *is* one in France, the friend who took it is on holiday there.

Safe journey the rest of the way and hope it stays fine.


----------



## aldra

Some times I don’t have WiFi Jan although the MIFI has been great 

We couldn’t have rang the vet without a helpful neighbour who took Albert to her house to use her land line and arranged the appointment , she arranged it for him 

No mobile reception in the area 

But he’s done and ready for home 

The full house will delight him 

He lost a tooth , prob due to a stick, it wobbled for a day or two then fell out 

The first tooth I’ve ever seen fall out on a full grown german shepherd 

The vet asked how old is he, 10 and a half we said 

He doesn’t look it she said 

And he doesn’t , he still runs two miles, often twice a day with Albert and the bike when we are away

He’s obsessed with his meals, breakfast and evening 

And tonight following a late breakfast he’s not happy to be waiting 

He knows it’s ready 

Tough he can wait a while 

I’ve cleaned the van today ready for two days without stopping for long

We are short on water , unheard of for us 

So tomorrow we need to find some water 

Thanks to the bowl the toilet is fine 

And all the men in the MH s are pissing up the trees, openly 

Is it a man thing?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

If you fancy watching I´ve put our video on my holiday report. Probably quite boring for most people, but thats our enjoyment these days.


----------



## aldra

I definately fancy Jan 
Sandra


----------



## aldra

Why would it be boring ?

People on here travel

And maybe to where you are

I wouldn’t bother to post Aires ect on my travels 

If I thougt they were no use to anyone 

Actually I’m not sure they are 

So I might be wasting my MIFI 

Not many are interested 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> I wouldn't bother to post Aires ect on my travels
> 
> If I thougt they were no use to anyone
> 
> Actually I'm not sure they are
> 
> So I might be wasting my MIFI
> 
> *Not many are interested *
> 
> Sandra


I am sure there are a lot of people interested in your posts and stops, after all most either go to France or pass through on holidays. 
My Czechia stops won't interest many ( A lot probably don't even know where it is >>
It is disheartening I know when people don't at least acknowledge they have read your efforts by clicking the like button as you and I do. _Not a hard thing to do is it._
I've said before there should be a *read it* button.

Shadow and his meal time demand reminded us of Reece our last black and tan, he insisted on his dinner at 5.15pm and would start the reminder around five o'clock. :laugh: In fact we were watching a video a few weeks ago of his dinner performance, makes us laugh every time.

Blimey girl, you've had 45,173 hits on this thread, either a lot of people are reading or someone has been very busy :grin2:


----------



## patp

All the dogs will be happy this weekend when the clocks go back.

Georgia, however, is on a "ditch the bowl" regime. We no longer feed her in a bowl. She earns all her food by playing bonding games for it and responding to commands. Would be difficult for dogs like Shadow, on a wet diet, though they recommend that we scatter it around the garden for them to find it. A much more natural way for a dog to eat if you think about it. Not very practical if you have more than one dog either


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> All the dogs will be happy this weekend when the clocks go back.
> 
> Georgia, however, is on a "ditch the bowl" regime. We no longer feed her in a bowl. She earns all her food by playing bonding games for it and responding to commands. Would be difficult for dogs like Shadow, on a wet diet, though they recommend that we *scatter it around the garden* for them to find it. A much more natural way for a dog to eat if you think about it. Not very practical if you have more than one dog either


Personally Pat, I would never throw food on the ground, to my mind that teaches them to scavenge.
An example of that we have seen with 2 dogs someone who used to live in this village had, they were teaching the `Martin Ritter´ way by throwing food on the ground, they ended up scavenging all the compost helps they passed. All of our dogs have either eaten out of our hand or the bowl,----- or a plate :grin2:
Not one was a scavenger, they would even pass by something I had dropped on the kitchen floor.


----------



## patp

Take your point Jan  I don't think it has encouraged her to scavenge any more than our dogs that were fed from a bowl. It seems to be in a dog's nature. Georgia knows "leave it" and responds well to it (most of the time  ).

Reminds me of when we were camping in a caravan, once, with our GSD and our Greyhound. We heard a commotion in the night and got up to find they had escaped from the awning and were raiding the campsite bins!


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Take your point Jan  I don't think it has encouraged her to scavenge any more than our dogs that were fed from a bowl. It seems to be in a dog's nature. Georgia knows "leave it" and responds well to it (most of the time  ).
> 
> Reminds me of when we were camping in a caravan, once, with our GSD and our Greyhound. We heard a commotion in the night and got up to find they had escaped from the awning and were raiding the campsite bins!


My good lord Pat, we have had 9 dogs and not one of them has been a scavenger and they most certainly would never dream of leaving us in the daytime or at night to go and scavenge.
After been taught not to, they don't/ didn´t picked up horse muck, their own muck or walk through puddles.
Most of them haven't taken food from strangers, Motley definitely wouldn't and neither would Shade.


----------



## patp

Well, Jan, all I can say is that they haven't lived!   

Just like children need to climb trees, jump in puddles and roll down hillsides, I believe in letting my dogs live as natural a life as possible. We used to keep horses and I had one, rescue, dog that must have ate his own bodyweight in horse muck several times over. He never came to any harm and gave it up of his own accord once he settled in here. Several rescues used to eat dog muck until I treated them with my magic yoghurt cure. All "normal", though distasteful to us, behaviours if you are a dog 

Sorry, Sandra. Hope Albert is doing ok?


----------



## aldra

He isn’t really on a wet diet Pat

I drain the boiled chicken, carrots and green beans , remove the fat from the stock and cook the rice with it , no gravy it’s absorbed in the rice
In the morning he has a cup of all in one non wheat dry rice and chicken dog food with 1/2 tin of tripe

We arrived in Calais at about 1.30pm , called to the aire services , 2€ for water, jeton at the machine, by credit card only 

10€ a night , no electric , 4 vans there 

Looks better now the grass and shrubs have grown, but I wouldn’t pay to stay there with free parking at cityEurope , especially if unlike us, you don’t arrive on a Sunday when all is closed ,!!!!!!!!!!

Took some photos to share with those who may prefer the aire 

I miss the old chaotic aire by the beach , with frites and sausage vans , watching the ferries come and go 
Crowded and noisy


----------



## JanHank

Here you are :laugh:


----------



## aldra

Well we are filling up with MH 

Maybe they dont recon the new aire , loads on here now

Not far from the tunnel

We are parked across parking, near to the trees ,where no one would walk past Shadow

Bad tempered git that he is

We’ve even had the luxury of the door closed only by screens 

Tomorrow home

Peter has farmed out the kids for a week for half term 

So it’s just him his partner and the new grandson 

An easy way back

We’ve showered tonight in the van

We have water 

And Albert has shaved

I’ve dressed his foot 

But he needs a doctor to look at it 

Couldn’t get him to do that on our travels

The girls will sort him 

Tomorrow we will be home

A long day but we are worried that the weather may break

And our windscreen wipers are knackered , well one of them is 

I’m so looking forward to be home 

And I need to set eyes on that grandkid 

And yes I’m grateful it won’t be house full for our first week 

Our kids , with their kids , calling in will be enough 

But do you know

We are so well loved 

And once upon a time, a long time ago 

As a kid in childrens home

I never dreamt that could be possible

And I’ve never forgotten that lonely childhood 

So I may well spoil my kids and grandkids 

Never do I want them to feel the way I felt

Until their dad and grandad came into my life 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I'm sorry to hear about Alberts foot - hoping it will heal well and that the doc is happy about it! :kiss:


You have managed to stay away for a long time I think when you have a new grandkid you haven't seen yet! :smile2:


----------



## aldra

We are home

And it didn’t rain fortunately 

Our daughter and son have arrived

So we’ve ordered a takeaway for six 

Actually I’d just need to go to bed

I’m shattered 

But as usual in this house people chat

And evenWinston, Alberts dog is here to welcome us home 

Archer, well he’s very cute , and I’m very tired 

Is he one of mine, I don’t know

And should I care?

Only because my grandkids inherit 50% of ourwill 

His two kids by another mother don’t 

Unless we live long enough to make them ours

Which I doubt now at our age

It’s confusing to me because of went before 

But I’ll get to know the little lad 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

The end

The thread is closed

Thanks to all who followed it

It wasn’t world shattering 

It should have been on a blog

But you all know I’m hopeless 

Maybe some of our stays maybe useful to others 

The wine route is worth doing , the towns and villages beautiful

And you will see much more than us 

With a bike, our even walking 

Without my crap joints 

Love

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Welcome home, sit in the most comfortable place and go to sleep or simply tell them your pooped and go to bed.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

I’m off to bed

The house is full

But they will get on fine without us 

Two tired old Gitts

But it didn’t rain 

If it had we would have been completly knackered ,

Without windscreen wipers 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

goodnight all

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Goodnight Sandra - hope you wake refreshed tomorrow.


----------



## patp

Glad to hear you arrived safe and sound Sandra.

Make sure you have a good rest up. Leave cleaning out the van for a few days. It will keep. Perhaps young Albert would like to do it for you in return for some coat money


----------



## barryd

Welcome home. Enjoyed the thread. Hope Alberts burn heals ok.


----------



## Wilmannie

Good that you’re home safe. Now rest and relax.
Holidays are exhausting, aren’t they!


----------



## aldra

Well they are when you arrive home

To a home that’s less than pristine

Piles of stored things everywhere

Not for long

It will be packed in plastic boxes , stored in the loft , which is completely plastered and sealed 

The washing will be sorted daily, meals cooked 

And our grandsons mum

Who we hardly know 

Will just look after our grandson

Whose proving hard work

She doesn’t complain, she’s a good mum, she must be shattered, 

He must suffer from colic 

I’m not ready yet to take him over 

But I’m happy to ensure she needs worry about nothing but him

And next week when the kids return I’ll sort them out as well

And grandma Shadow

Will be a legacy they won’t forget >>

So 10 down, one to go, and 2 who aren’t mine

Yet :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

It always appears to me that the more you do for 'them' the more 'they' let you do.
It's the same philosophy as if you want a job done quickly, find a busy man (person) to do it.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Yes, Sandra, take it easy. They were surviving while you were away. Is there a nearby campsite that you could move onto until they are able to move out?


----------



## jiwawa

I think you're spot on with what you're doing Sandra.

My daughter had a very 'difficult' baby and she said afterwards that what saved her sanity was that I did just what you're doing, staying in the background, doing all the 'other' stuff and only stepping in with the baby when it was asked for, or obvious it was wanted.

It's a little different when it's not your daughter, and when it's your own house, but I'd say you'll get it right. 

And maybe take Pat's advice and head away for a couple of days every so often - then she'll really appreciate you!!

I just wish my Mum had been around (or anyone for that matter!) when I had my own 'difficult' baby!


----------



## raynipper

How about something like this Sandra???

http://www.shopinpr.com/index.php?m...5WdEE_O8qZtMc9_XiO6wWHCm2XsfVzomewj8ovBTdiQGQ

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray,

I want to peddle

As yet I need to exercise , even if it’s just a few miles on an electric trike

My balance is not good enough for a two wheeler 

I’m pretty stiff now

Almost a zoombe , useful for Halloween >

But getting on and off a two wheeled bike is beyond me now 

Which isn’t helped by my fear of falling, because I can’t get up if I do 

Legs, hips , shoulders, knees, wrists and ankles are crap

But hey if I don’t have a flare up, the toes work :grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## aldra

Well I think she can ignore all around her

And maybe she’s got it right 

I’m still trying to put my home back to rights 

The kitchen drawers are a mess

I like my drawers to be organised , ordered, clean 

So I’m putting them back to order 

In Lancashire we have a saying

“ all fur coats and no knickers “ 

The fridge and freezer I’ll tackle tomorrow 

I’ve emptied the back lounge of “things” so I can clean it

They are now behind the sofa in the main lounge 

And shortly will be moved to the loft 

The kids return at weekend 

To me this house is chaos and I’m desperately trying to get it back to normal before the kids return 

Archie and they are in bed asleep 

I’ve made a meat and potatoe pie with mushy peas when they wake up 

And I guess they will be woken several times in the night 

I’ve sorted the washing and most of the drawers 

And to be fair for those of you who know your bible stories

I’ve always been a Martha, never a Mary 

And I suspect they will all be here till at least Christmas 

Young Albert is labouring for him at his house

Which means we can’t sort out the gardens

Although I recon we’ve enough sorting out the house at the moment

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Sounds like typical 'tenants' Sandra. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I guess Ray

Today I snapped a bit 

I need your things cleared, I need to clean 

Well it’s not dirty mum 

Well me and him have a different sense of clean

I’ve hoovered up lots of dead flies from the windowsills 

I guess he’s never even looked at them 

But tonight he’s stacked the dishwasher after our meal 

Archie has been content

And we will be a long time dead

So I guess it’s a matter of prospective in the end

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I have never had children of my own Sandra, but I can remember something from my distant past about putting a clock that ticks in the babies cot to resemble the Mothers heart beat, this calms the baby. Worth a try, costs nothing.


----------



## raynipper

Thats great Jan until you try and take it away when they are 21.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Yes we played whale music to our Megs 

And I was only 50

And granted we had her alone when her mum returned to university most of the time 

And my joints were great, I walked the fells

This house isn’t the way I like it 

To me it’s dirty 

And it’s taken me days just organising and cleaning , reorganising , kitchen drawers fridges and freezers 

Sorting out washing 

To Where I can recognise them 

My son said it’s not dirty mum

I said nothing 

To me it’s a total mess , out of control 

But then again Archie’s mum devotes her total time to him 

Next week three kids return 

our son is back at work 

I’m panicking :wink2:

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Do not be afraid of making your views known Sandra. Even with the possibility of offending someone. At least they will understand your point of view.
Say it like it is.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray

It isn’t going to happen yet 

Their standards are not mine, unfortunately 

I say it like it is on here 

But maybe their standards are better 

Archie is constantly cared for 

Maybe mine weren’t 

I was alone and I needed to take care of many , Albert worked long hours 

We will see 

If I need to take care of three kids plus Archie’s mum and my son 

The house, washing etc 

I won’t be able too 

My joints are rubbish 

I live with constant pain 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Do remember that this is a new relationship and it would be awful to spoil it over something like housework. Little Archer will pick up the negative vibes and be even more fractious.

Anyway, I've got something to distract you https://www.oldies.org.uk/2018/shadow-german-shepherd-dog-rescue-oxfordshire


----------



## aldra

Well shadow is upset with a crying baby 

And Im not to pleased either 

I’m in shock 

This is one no expected grandchild

I’m shocked , he’s beautiful 

So why do I think 

This isn’t going to work

I don’t want them here in my house 

Thier idea of clean 

Isn’t mine 

But I’ll clean this house 

And she well will become OK 

So different to me 

I don’t thinks they she cares about the house , the cleaning

But I do , and I can’t part from that 

It’s me 

It will be clean 

Eventually 

Taking me longer than I thought 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Nobody has been here other than us to dirty our house Sandra, but it needs the hoover, a duster, window cleaner, sink and basin cleaner, Hans needs a zip re-adjusted in a cardigan (which is easier to put on than jumpers when you have cranky shoulders). It will all get done eventually and then when I have finished it will all need doing again. Put your sunglasses on, you won't see half of it >

How can it take all day and all night and doing absolutely nothing else to look after a baby, surely he must sleep sometimes, if not she needs professional advice I would think.


----------



## aldra

We if I’m honest

This was a **** hole 

Dirty didn’t describe it 

Food I’d left the night we left was putrefied in the fridge, changed to liquid in some cases, pushed to the back and left 

My daughters were anxious 

One visiting today said to Albert , tell mum she’s done a fantastic job to clean that house, it looks fabulous

Well the downstairs does , the toilet needed major work 

The upstairs, well I haven’t even got there yet 

Our bedroom is less than pristine, the three others I haven’t entered , well briefly and shut the door 

The two bathrooms, well to my standards , not good 

And remain not good 

I’ve much still to make up 

But 

I’ll say this I like his new partner

I recon she’s lazy in terms of housework 

I doubt she’s done a thing in 7 weeks 

And I’m cleaning and cooking 

And I haven’t managed our bedroom 

But she will leave eventually to her and his home with her kids and his kids

And she doesn’t need to clean if she prefers diry 

Young Albert has returned, he’s working on the new home 

We’ve done loads gran 

The bathroom is placed 

And I’m so pleased he’s done so well helping our son 

Who knows?

Archie is quiet 

And maybe he has a better mum than I was 

Or maybe I didn’t the have me in the background 

Picking up the pieces 

Arranging my home to fit prams and baby paraphernalia 

But my mantra is

We are a long time dead

And as usual they will be fed, my crap painful joints soothed by wine 

Tomorrow is another day

And my Megs is coming 

The babe I raised , don’t tell her mum , I think she has forgotten that I laid awake terrified she’d die a cot death and how would I explain that to a missing mum 

The lawyer in the making 

The belligerence she gets from me 

The family are floating around us 

We are home 

And this home is returning to a pristine state

Shadow is funny

The moment Archie cry’s hes galvernised into action

Nudging everyone into action 

Deal with it , he’s saying 

sort him out 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

I'm sure I have said this before Sandra. "MUG".
Anyone else would chuck em out and maybe they should be educated to know this. Heaven help them when a landlord sees how they treat his property.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Well

At they end of it all

This new grandchild is quite cute

This new mum I could quite get to like 

And if she doestkeep house 

It will be nothing to me

Mine is slowly coming to the way it should

I like her, lazy as she appears to be in terms of sorting out a house

But she’s good with that baby

But it takes alsorts to make a world

I guess he loves her

He’s taken on her two kids

She’s taken on our Issy 

Good luck to them 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Ray

I’m no Mug 

I dare anyone to say I was 

This is my family , not quite to my standards in this case 

But who is 

It will be fine in the end 

It always is

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

OK Sandra, I will rephrase 'mug' to soft touch. How will she (they) learn if you are there to accommodate and take their responsibilities for them?

There are so many people now who expect the mythical 'THEM' to supply, help and provide all of their lives.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I agree a little with Ray. Any house guest should respect the space that they move into. What is a bit worrying is that they made no move to clean up before you came home. Even students would think to do that.

If it were me I would sit them both down over a drink or two and explain the house rules. You might have to lower your standards a little and it sounds like they will have to raise theirs. At least the kitchen and bathroom areas should be left as found. As they are not using the kitchen much that would just mean the bathroom. Could you have a sitting room each for a while? Theirs to be returned to you in the same condition they found it. Who knows they might thank you for it in the future?

Or, how about they borrow the motorhome and go live near their new house?


----------



## raynipper

I guess after having 150 tenants over 30+ years it reveals the non owners character. We have family that allow other family members to use their holiday homes and leave them worse than paying guests. 

Ray.


----------



## Drew

*"Or, how about they borrow the motorhome and go live near their new house?"

*

Don't even think about it Sandra. That in my opinion would be a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## aldra

Feeling less than generous towards the pair of them 

Apparently she hasn’t showered for two days because she doesn’t want to ask me to look after the baby whilst she does 

So my son hasn’t gone to the house in order to support her!!

But my daughters have been round and immediately taken the baby so she could have showered then 

Of course she doesn’t want to ask me, because I’m cooking meals, washing clothes including baby clothes , which she will wash later she says, and after I’d finally washed them, she will put them to dry later but not now, I scrubbed the main bathroom today and I mean scrubbed Took me over two hours 

And she asked me is it alright to bath the baby in the bath ?

I almost said well now it’s clean it is , 

I know I’m intolerant, but tomorrow her kids come back here , and their bedrooms are chaos, the beds unmade 

And I wash the baby bottles which accumulate next to the sink and stack them into the steriliser 

And I’ve cooked the meal, hung the baby clothes , scrubbed the bathroom, cleaned the the shower and half of the onsuite 

And she’s gone to visit her mum 

Come on , when I had my third child I had an 18 month and a three year old , a house to manage 
And Albert supported me by going to work and bringing home a wage 

You bett I’m not going to dangle a baby on my arm whilst I cook , clean , and wash clothes 

I haven’t showered in two days either , I haven’t had time, by the time I’ve finished my joints are too painful

I’ll mind the baby whist she cleans the baths and toilets, does the washing, cleans the fridge , and cooks the meals

And that just isn’t going to happen 

And if she doesn’t recognise the support she’s got

Tough, I’m not adding baby care to that 

And Jan I don’t need sunglasses I’d need a blind fold

Bins hadn’t been put out, Alberts run to tip to remove rubbish

Archie’s cute, but not that cute 

And yes Ray MUG is the right word 

I’m ashamed of my son he could have done more to get his house ready , generous to his partner

Her kids will arrive tomorrow 

And as she apparently can ignore everything around her 

I’ll be sorting out them as well 

I want them gone, they can live in their own mess, in my opinion filth 

There I’ve said it to you lot on here 

I’m devastated that my newly decorated house that I cleaned so carefully before I left , proud ,is taking me so long to clean 

And my other kids feel the same 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well it blew up last night 
Between me and my son 

It wasn’t dirty he said

You are right I said it was filthy

And I’m exhausted 

I can’t manage alone , jane has done nothing since I’ve done back 

And the kids return tomorrow

Jane apparently heard it all and was in tears

Give it time Albert told her in this house things are eventually said as it is 

Today we shared the washing , folding 

The kids returned and were a delight 

At this rate I might even look after Archie 

He cry’s a lot, and she’s mixed feeding him at night bottles

I’ve suggested she breast feeds him every meal night and day and tops him up with a bottle following it

It seems to have worked today 

The kids sandwiches for school are now sorted

I guess tomorrow I’m up early

Issy loves bacon and eggs for breakfast , the other two eyes lit up at a bacon breakfast 

I’ll sort them whilst Jane sorts the baby before she takes them to school in Salford 

She’s spending two days with her mum along with the kids 

And slowly things will get organised 
Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Keep up Sandra.

xx Ray.


----------



## patp

Well, Sandra, its been said. There is no excuse that they don't know how you feel about having a clean house now. I know people who live in what my mum would call " a pig's sty". I don't think any the less of them, they are just different to me. I know people who keep a cleaner tidier house than I do, again I don't think any the less of them. What would annoy me is if they didn't respect my house the way I like it.
We are lucky that our newish son in law comes from a suburban house where they are neat niks. He takes his shoes off when he comes in and we told him he is in the country now where people just do not do that. When we go to his house, though, we take our shoes off when we go in. It is how things should be. It is called respect.


----------



## aldra

Pat I raised 6 kids the youngest born when the eldest was 8; amongst them twins

I had to be organised, and prob I’m a tad too organised, but chaos disturbs me

As I get older I never know how my joints will fare from day to day ,once I could clean from top to bottom including all windows in a day 

Now with the exception of bathrooms it’s either upstairs or down , bed making is now beyond me 

Albert does that 

My hands are crap as well 

And Archie cry’s non stop

After he left this morning 

I kept hearing him cry 

But we will get there eventually

Tonight I’ve got Issy and my son 

Tomorrow Jane is coming back to spend time with our son before he goes to work

It’s all making me feel inferior

I’m tired and guilty that I’m putting the house first

But the washing is dry and folded , and it’s not mine , the van still isn’t unpacked

I’ve just managed the bedding , I’ll iron it soon

I know, why iron it ?

But I do and store it in the shelves 

Which are now filled with their things so I can’t 

Alberts foot is still sore 

And my joints are crap and painful 

But Archie is my grandchild

He cries constantly 

I know she’s tired

But unfortunately so am I 

And I just can’t physically take on her three kids, plus Izzy and my son 

I wish I could , and Im trying 

I’d love to say ignore everything, just look after Archie 

But I can’t manage anymore 

And I’m guessing she is feeling the same 

But I recone we’ll manage together 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

And kids bring such joy into our lives??
One day I might experience this joy and it won't be wind.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

tomorrow Ill have Issy 

Tomorrowshe will have have bacon and egg for breakfast

our son on a late shift will stay in bed 

He must be shattered with Archie

A none stop cryer 

I’m not so good as I wake whenever he cries 

Dam it when he’s not here I hear him crying

Sandra


----------

